# Noob looking for help - just getting started in puzzle creation



## BirdPuzzles (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello, all!

This is my very first post on this website. I have been into cubing for about a year now, and I have decided to try and get into puzzle creation. I was inspired by correnpuzzle's 22x22 because it showed me what could be created with a consumer-grade 3D printer. Don't worry, I am not posting because I want to create a 23x23 or something, lol. Every tutorial I have seen talks about SolidWorks, and how you will have to buy it to start this hobby. But I do not have money xD. I was wondering if any of you had ever heard of someone using blender?? That is free and it would be awesome if I could Just use that for the initial design of my puzzles. The first thing I will try and do is 3D print and design a 3x3 - starting simple. I will go up from there.

Anyway, thx for your time and sorry if this is boring xD. I honestly don't know where to start.

BirdPuzzle


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 4, 2017)

I've never tried designing a puzzle, but for 3D design I've used Rhino3D a little. Last I checked the full version was ridiculously expensive, but the free (demo) version had almost full functionality and was pretty intuitive to use. I've never heard of blender, but then I'm a dairy farmer, not an engineer.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Feb 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I've never tried designing a puzzle, but for 3D design I've used Rhino3D a little. Last I checked the full version was ridiculously expensive, but the free (demo) version had almost full functionality and was pretty intuitive to use. I've never heard of blender, but then I'm a dairy farmer, not an engineer.


Thanks, I will check Rhino3D out!


----------

